# Fast moving fins with not much movement



## waterskibarefoot (May 27, 2012)

I am concerned about my cichlids, one in particular. We just got over ick so
maybe I\'m paranoid. One of my two cichlids is kinda having a hard time
swimming. i say kinda because it looks like it can't swim, it\'s fins are
working really hard with no results, it's going vertical sometimes, and I
had to get it off the filter intake once. Again I say "kinda" because I
went to move it to the other side of the tank with a net and it swam away
from the net with no issues. Some other things I noticed..it's mouth is
opening and closing somewhat fast and it's not eating. I have two and the
other one is fine along with the other fish in the tank.

I copied this from something I wrote last night. Now I have two other fish (not cichlids but I don't know what they are...I inhareted these fish) that are acting the same.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When a fish sticks to the filter, it is sick and weak. Same thing with not eating. Any other symptoms? Are the feces thick and food-colored? Or clear/white and thready?

Did you already provide the tank dimensions, stock list, test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-
If possible, please post a picture so we know what kind of fish you have.


----------



## waterskibarefoot (May 27, 2012)

It's a 30 gallon tank, temp is in the mid 70's (thermometer says its in the "safe zone"), feeding them morning and night Wardley tropical fish food. I'm down to one cichlid (the sick one died today). 4 tetra, two neon tetra, three small neon guppies and one sucker fish. The tank has been running for about a year and a half. I do a quarter water change once a week with the pump to pick up the poop. I use Safe Start everytime I clean due to chlorine in our water supply. I tested and Nitrate is safe, nitrite is safe, hardness is safe, alkalinity is a little high (don't know how to fix it) and pH is safe. I will try to put up a picture in a minute.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

waterskibarefoot said:


> I use Safe Start everytime I clean due to chlorine in our water supply.


Tetra Safe Start? This doesn't remove or render chlorine safe as far as I'm aware.
If you can, list the water parameter readings as opposed to stating that they're safe.


----------

